# My 3 Sourdough Starters



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

Here are the 3 i use. All have their own flavor profile and flour they like best to feed on.
Starters are only flour and water. No salt or yeast like a poolish pre ferment.

I just fed each one so there is no activity yet. They will show activity in 4-8 hours. All are kept in my proofer at 78*

I name each one.

Starting on the right is Bigfoot
Middle is Yeti
Left in Alien








Big foot is the oldest and more mature starter. Around 4.5 months old.
Bigfoot likes king arthur AP flour.






No need to worry about changing jars every time you feed, the starter in the walls of the jar add to the flavor, just discard, mix new flour and some filtered or bottled water.
Your looking for a thick pancake batter. Just use a spatula and swipe down the starter from the inside down.






Next is Yeti
Yeti likes king arthur bread flour. Same as above when mixing. Yeti gets a clear wrap on top as im trying to get wild yeast in it












Final is Alien
Alien likes gold medal unbleached ap. This is yukon territory style starter. Alien is only 6 days old and is collecting wild yeast real good.
Cant use for another 5-8 days.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 2, 2021)

Love the names . My mother was a bread maker and she was particularly fond of sourdough, but I have never been much of a bread eater and never picked up her love for bread making. After seeing some of your pictures, I may need to revisit this...


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 2, 2021)

That is so cool. But....What is "wild yeast"?
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 2, 2021)

I just activated one I got from Oregon Trail Starter couple days ago.  Drying some now.  I don't bake very often.  I started just using dried starter when I get ready.  Ready in about 24 hours.  Seems taste the same.



			Roll Call


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Love the names . My mother was a bread maker and she was particularly fond of sourdough, but I have never been much of a bread eater and never picked up her love for bread making. After seeing some of your pictures, I may need to revisit this...



Folks are happy to get free SD bread.
Making bread is very relaxing, only thing is most SD making is hurry up and wait.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> That is so cool. But....What is "wild yeast"?
> Jim



Wild yeast is everywhere in the air. Your area will have different yeasts and molds than mine and visa versa.
The starters with a loose fitting cover will pick up the wild yeast and feed on the sugars in the flour, thus making a region unique flavor. The original SF SD starter is over 100 years old and they say it the ocean air that give it the flavor.

Maybe if mine pick up lots of wild yeast i can name it everglades?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I just activated one I got from Oregon Trail Starter couple days ago.  Drying some now.  I don't bake very often.  I started just using dried starter when I get ready.  Ready in about 24 hours.  Seems taste the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian did you go to the site oregon trail SD.?
A friend got some and said he had a hard time getting it to start.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 2, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Wild yeast is everywhere in the air. Your area will have different yeasts and molds than mine and visa versa.
> The starters with a loose fitting cover will pick up the wild yeast and feed on the sugars in the flour, thus making a region unique flavor. The original SF SD starter is over 100 years old and they say it the ocean air that give it the flavor.
> 
> Maybe if mine pick up lots of wild yeast i can name it everglades?


WOW! That is some cool info! Thank you for that. I didnt think about it picking up flavors that way.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 2, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Brian did you go to the site oregon trail SD.?
> A friend got some and said he had a hard time getting it to start.


Yes.  Someone on this site gave me address to send to.  Took a while to get it but started very fast with only one teaspoon.  Suppose to be started in 1847 I think.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2021)

I need to start some starter . 
Love the names . I'd say we watch the same TV shows . 
Need a poltergeist and Demon . 
Interesting info .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

Bigfoot is on the move.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 2, 2021)

I pretty much keep my fingers out of the dough business, but Mrs ~t~ names her's too.  One I can recall is Clint Yeastwood.


----------

